

Richard Stallman on the Anonymous WikiLeaks Protests - gnubardt
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2010/dec/17/anonymous-wikileaks-protest-amazon-mastercard/print

======
iwwr
I guess you could compare this with the 1960s sit-ins at the whites-only
establishments.

